# [SOLVED] Quake 3 opengl problem, wolf et too



## chockuls (May 17, 2008)

Hello,
this is my first post i registered here because i found this site friendly to halp anyone, anyway here is my problem with wolfenstein ET and Quake 3 retail, (the demo works fine...:4-dontkno) any help would be apreciated
when i try to load Wolf i get this error in console, it's similar to the Q3A one:
ET 2.55 win-x86 May 27 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\z_weap.pk3 (45 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\z_progressbar.pk3 (5 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\z_lac_mines.pk3 (8 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\wi_classic11.pk3 (1 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\whoreage.pk3 (52 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\venice.pk3 (330 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\v2base_te.pk3 (29 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\v2base.pk3 (22 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\townsquare_final.pk3 (54 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\TheWicked_sounds_by_meth.pk3 (57 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\temple_final.pk3 (57 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\sw_el_kef.pk3 (38 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\supplydepot2.pk3 (46 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\supplydepot.pk3 (46 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\stalingrad.pk3 (148 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\saberpeak_final.pk3 (243 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\rommel_final_1107.pk3 (126 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\reactor_final.pk3 (115 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak2.pk3 (22 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak1.pk3 (10 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\opp.pk3 (2 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\Nachteinbruch.pk3 (142 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\mp_X100_reality.pk3 (102 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\goldendunk_a2.pk3 (76 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\Frostbite.pk3 (99 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\et_ufo_final.pk3 (45 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\et_ice.pk3 (61 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\et_beach.pk3 (177 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\ETW_final_00.pk3 (240 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\escape_final.da3d9b65.pk3 (82 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\braundorf_b4.pk3 (51 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\berserk_beta2.pk3 (60 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\base47.pk3 (67 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\6map.pk3 (2 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\6map.bbcc0a06.pk3 (2 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\1944_cherbourg2.pk3 (118 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\1944_beach.pk3 (60 files)
C:\ARCHIV~1\WOLFEN~1/etmain

----------------------
6569 files in pk3 files
WARNING: profile.pid found for profile 'Mr.Chockuls' - system settings will revert to defaults
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
execing profiles/Mr.Chockuls/etconfig.cfg
r_smp is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_mode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_depthbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_stencilbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_stereo is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_colorbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_texturebits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_clampToEdge is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_texture_env_add is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_nv_fogdist_mode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_NV_fog_dist is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_texture_filter_anisotropic is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ati_fsaa_samples is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ati_truform_pointmode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ati_truform_normalmode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ati_truform_tess is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_ATI_pntriangles is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_glIgnoreWicked3D is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_compiled_vertex_array is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_multitexture is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_gamma_control is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_ext_compressed_textures is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_allowExtensions is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
r_glDriver is unsafe. Check com_crashed.
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

i'm using a intel 82865G graphics controller, i'm confused because a month ago they were working fine, until i get this error, something really strange it's that the demo of quake 3 (i downloaded it from id's web) work fine, normal...
i'm researching for info that could help, i've reading about some user that get the same error.
thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Quake 3 opengl problem, wolf et too*

Hi chockuls, welcome to TSF

Your error report says "_WARNING: profile.pid found for profile 'Mr.Chockuls' - system settings will revert to defaults_". Have you tried playing the full game after uninstalling the demo? It looks like there might be a conflict. All the 'check com_crashed' errors could be trying to use settings from the demo CFG config.


----------



## chockuls (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Quake 3 opengl problem, wolf et too*

thanks for quickly reply, yes, i had the full, then i erased it, so i installed the demo, it runs fine, it's a really strange error, normaly i resolve my own but i've tried all execp formating my HD (something that i dont want). before posting i unistalled the demo and installed the full but i have still the same problems any suggestions?


----------



## chockuls (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Quake 3 opengl problem, wolf et too*

hey i haven't this problem anymore, i just go to mypc ---> admin ----> search for my 865Gcard -----> prop. controller and i reinstall the previus controler, it was a realy strange error... anyway thank you very much


----------

